# موقع شامل عن السيارات وكل ما يتعلق بها ( بالعربي )



## م شريفة (8 فبراير 2009)

الى كل عشاق السيارات
والى كل من يحب أن يزيد معلوماتة عن السيارات
وجدت هذا الموقع اثناء بحثي على الانترنت
ارجو ان يعجبكم ويفيدكم
http://thecartech.com/


----------



## vendetta (8 فبراير 2009)

الموقع حلو بصراحه جدا وربنا يجازيك خير يااخ فيفى بس بالرغم من انى سيارات وجرارات حلوان لكنى ماليش اى نفس انى اقرا اى حاجه ولا ابص فى كتاب لكن على العموم ربنا يباركلك ويقدرك على مساعدة الناس


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عوني1 (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## جسر الأمل (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكورة.........................


----------



## مهندس حطاب (14 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## التائب اليك (18 فبراير 2009)

الله ينور عليك باين عليه موقع حلو


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (19 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## lah-mohamed (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وتقبل عبارات العرفان و الإمتنان


----------



## مهندس كتر (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وشكررررررررررا


----------



## سامح حسون (21 فبراير 2009)

موقع رائع م فيفى ونتمنى المزيد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.صلاح (22 فبراير 2009)

بحاجة ماسة الى تقارير فنية في اللحام مع برامجها


----------



## tarekyusry (11 مارس 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر موقع فعلا ممتاااااااااااز


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خيراً


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## زيد جبار (12 مارس 2009)

موقع رائع شكرا لك يا اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## احمد شحات محروس (13 مارس 2009)

مش عارف أقولك ايه انتى نورتى حياتى بالموقع ده ................... عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## أمير صبحي (13 مارس 2009)

really it is very useful

thanks alot


----------



## hasmali (14 مارس 2009)

الله يكرمك موقع اكثر من رائع
مشكور


----------



## ابن القائم (14 مارس 2009)

اشكرك جدا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## elbabli (14 مارس 2009)

انا بحاجه الى معرف مواقع تتحدث عن صيانة السيارات الحديثه وكيفية التعامل مع ecm وشرح عمله


----------



## م زياد حسن (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يوليو 2009)

http://www.thecartech.com​ 
حقيقة الموقع متميز بأشياء كثيرة
وسوف الخص محتواه حيث ينقسم الموقع إلى ثمانية أقسام وهي:
1- دليل السيارات
2- دائرة المعارف 
3- معلومات عن السيارات
4- السلامة والبيئة
5- تعرف على السيارات
6- العناية بسيارتك
7- معادلات السيارات
8- علوم السيارات​وتنقسم هذه الأقسام الى فروع فمثلا قسم العناية بسيارتك يشمل:
- صيانة سيارتك بنفسك
- اعطال السيارات 
- صيانة السيارات
- تشخيص الأعطال​وهكذا بقية الأقسام إضافة الى جديد الموقع مثل إختبارات المحرك ، مشاكل أداء المحرك،حوادث السيارات.

أنصح كل المهتمين بالسيارات زيارة هذا الموقع.
شكر وتقدير للمهندسة فيفي
جازاها الله كل خير.​


----------



## 1e3a1y (1 أغسطس 2009)

Thanks thanks thanksss


----------



## General michanics (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور م فيفي على هلموقع و زادك الله من علمه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموقع مهندسة شريفة


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكورررررة جدا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## المنجنون (28 أغسطس 2009)

يسلموووو ع الموقع ....يعطيك العافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أكتوبر 2009)

husam anbar قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


 


المنجنون قال:


> يسلموووو ع الموقع ....يعطيك العافية


 
للرفع ......ومشكورين.​


----------



## rasmi (18 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع جمييل جدا
جزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## sulu (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mjbcisy (21 يناير 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموقع الجميل جازاك الله خيرا00000


----------



## spada (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكِ الله اختى الكريمه خيرا
وان شاء الله يكتب لكِ فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الودهاء (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## osos180 (7 فبراير 2010)

الموقع اكثر من رائع , الله يبارك فيك
نرجو لكى المزيد من التقدم
ومزيد من مثل هذه المواقع


----------



## mmzyan (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الموقع و جارى الاطلاع عليه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 فبراير 2010)

للرفع ...........................


----------



## ا لأ صـيل الحجآ زي (18 فبراير 2010)

_مــــشـكـورة على الموقع_
_وللأســــــتـفآدة من دروسي أعـزمـكـُم لخيمتي وموآضيعي :_
_والتي ســـــــــــأقـوم بأذن الله لــنـقـل دروسي بها كـآفة_
_لـهـذا الـمـُنـتدى لتـعـُم الفآئدة أن شاء الله._
_كـمـا أرجو من من يـحـآول أن يـنـقـُل أي درس_
_ أو أقتبآس من دروسي_
_أن يـذكـُرني كـمؤلف ويذكُر الموقع_
_وألا هـذا مـُحـرم عليه أبـدآ ولن أ ُسـآمـحـه ُ أبـدآ :_​ 
_لاكن أسـمـح بنقله للفآئـدة لأي مـوقع_
_ شرط ذكر أسمي وموقعي :_
_وأبــــــــــــشـرو بالخير بأذن الله._​ 




_الســيارات_​ 
خيمة أعطال السيارات وإصلاحها​ 





_أ ُعـلـمـك كـيـف تـُـصـبـح مـُهـنـدس سـيـآ رآت وكـهـربائي سيارآت ومـنـآزل ؟؟؟ 100%_​ 
_ا لـحـرآ رة / ا لـحـرآ رة / ا لـحـرآ رة / حـلول سـريعة لو أشـتـكـيـت من حرآرة مـُحـرك__ ‏_​ 
_كـيـف تـغــيـر أ قــمــشـة فـر آ مل سـيـآ رتك بـنـفـــسك (diy)_​ 

_تـعـلـم صــيــآ نــة ســيــآ ر تــك و أ جـهـز تـك بـنـفــسـك Diy و لا تـحـتـآ ج_​ 
‏ _موفـقين _​ 
_*وتلقو خير بأذن الله*_​ 

_*""" و الله ُ أعــــــــلـم وأكـــــمـــل """*_
_*تـــآ بــع د ر و ســـي لـلـفـآ ئـد ة:*_
_*أ ُعـلـمـك كـيـف تـُـصـبـح مـُهـنـدس سـيـآ رآت وكـهـربائي سيارآت ومـنـآزل ؟؟؟ 100%** ‏(




**1**2**3**)*_​ 


_*أن تـرى أني قـد أفـدتــُـك بــشيء ذا مـعـنى ...



*_
_*وأستحق مـــــــنــــــــــــك دعوة صالحة *_
_*فـــلا تــنــــــــــــــســآ ني



*_
_*مـــــن صــــــآ لـح د ُعـآك.*_
_*

**

**

*_
_*تـحـيــــــــــــــــآ تي*_
_*<<< أ بـو عـبـد ا لـرحـمـن >>>*_
_*""" ا لأ صـيـل ا لـحـجـآ زي """*_​ 




​


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
بارك الله فيك


----------



## doren (19 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الموقع الرائع*


----------



## jele-elc (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا بس مشتغل معاي


----------



## حسن الأديب (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاعر الشاعري (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## rudwanko (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## ميادة (20 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ياباشمهندسه والله انا عندي مقابلة شغل قريب ومش قادرة اقولك كنت محتاجه الموقع دة ازاي جزاك الله كل خير وداعيلي


----------



## alith (21 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على هدا الموقع الرائع


----------



## م.سعد نجم (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمزه الزبيدي (30 يوليو 2010)

اني بحاجه ماسه الى محاضرات وبللغه الانكليزيه عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس يحلم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## KAMBAAL (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hkassib (31 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع مفيد جدا وغني بالمعلومات التي يجب على كل سائق الالمام بها.. جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود.


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي المواقع الجميله والمفيده مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوأحسان (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .. موقع جميل ومفيد


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 يناير 2011)

موقع متميز جداجدا


----------



## marshalel (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed abd azez (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموفع الممتاز بصراحة ان شاء الله نستفيد منة جزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## ahmed abd azez (21 مايو 2011)

*العلم نور*

:56:شكرا على الموقع المتميز الوافى بالمعلومات النظرية والعملية وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رائد عبد الخالق (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (3 يونيو 2011)

يخي انا مش عارف شو اقولك على هالموضوع الحلو بارك الله فيك


----------



## senan79 (11 يونيو 2011)

مشكور استاذي العزيز


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (18 يوليو 2011)

لك مني خالص الشكر والامتنان اخي العزيز​


----------



## Alaa elalfy (19 يوليو 2011)

[جزاك الله كل خير]


----------



## mohammed riyadh (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سوبر عراقي (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## midouu84 (19 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## king555 (20 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------

